# Goton-po / Inton jutsu in Taijutsu



## Kichigai-no-Okami (Jul 20, 2008)

Quick question that needs an answer :  Where is Goton-po / Inton jutsu hidden (or reveled) in Taijutsu ?  Thanks for an answer, guys and gals. :mst:


----------



## kakuma (Jul 20, 2008)

In the Togakure Ryu Densho


----------



## Kichigai-no-Okami (Jul 20, 2008)

kakuma said:


> In the Togakure Ryu Densho


 
Care to elaborate ?


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 20, 2008)

Bryan, 

Check out the Togakure-ryu DVD by Hatsumi, you see some examples of it in there... Stuff like where they are kicking someone walking by while they are laying on top of the wall, and they roll off on the oposite side... Or use Metsubishi and roll off into the weeds when the powder is in their eyes... 

That's what you meant right?

On a side note, are you going to see Luke in August down at Angies?


----------



## Kichigai-no-Okami (Jul 20, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Bryan,
> 
> Check out the Togakure-ryu DVD by Hatsumi, you see some examples of it in there... Stuff like where they are kicking someone walking by while they are laying on top of the wall, and they roll off on the oposite side... Or use Metsubishi and roll off into the weeds when the powder is in their eyes...
> 
> ...


 
Hey John, 

Actually, what I ment was where does Goton-po / Inton jutsu manifest itself specifically in the taijutsu  in Togakure ryu........ for example, more concealed movement  whilts in defence mode? Or certain ways to conceal intent while in evasion mode ?  Kinda like that (hard to explain...).  Love the other 'sexy' techniques in Densho as well, though. 

Dunno if I'm gonna be able to make it to Angie's this time around ; gotta 
"aruki" around the missus after I go to Midwest Taikai ( Are you and Vic going ?).  Money issues, as well.  When's Buyu-Fest, though ? Was seriously concidering that. LMK. :duel:


----------

